# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  PFK Fishnews: Scale-eating cichlid picky over mates

## AquaticQuotient.com

Scale-eating cichlid picky over mates

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's Fish News RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

